# whats the point of them



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

the backrests of my seats have hinged angular bits of wood on them.
what are they for?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know your particular layout but on caravans these were to push the bottom of the backrests out so as to give the backrest an angle rather than be straight upright.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

thats what i thought but they dont do much other than mark the walls


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The idea is you swing them out and it puts an incline on the seat back making it more comfortable. Last van an Executive I took them off, but the Windsor does need them, however if your van also has a 1" thick bit of wood screwed to the middle of the back, bin it the seat goes further back and this does help with or without the angle pieces out (if that makes sense to you !)

There seems one or two Wiltons on here, will be seeing one in a couple of weeks on an ASOC Rally, will havbe to have a decco


----------

